# 'Orange Amano'???



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Just went to Poco Petland n saw some for sale - $8 ($4 on Tuesdays). The whole body is orange... Quite attractive! 

I've never seen them b4 n can only find little info about them on the net. They dont look like normal Amanos!? Has anyone seen them else where? What do u know about them?


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

April has them and also Rogers.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

oooh! I have seen them before...I think they are Orange Sunkist Shrimp...


----------



## Kuec (Oct 21, 2010)

Ive seen them before too. They can't breed in fresh water however!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Kuec said:


> Ive seen them before too. They can't breed in fresh water however!


Thats not good! But u dont have to worry that they might crossbreed w your other shrimps! Might be a nice addition to my shrimp tank then... Lol


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I have them for 3.00
They aren't
Amines but they do breed in brackish water. Very bright orange and quite hearty.


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Orange sunkist shrimp Caridina cf. propinqua

Cool little shrimp that won't interbreed. Can't find the chart that shows this species does not interbreed but remember correctly that they don't as that was my question as well
Some info in this link Orange Sunkist Shrimp


----------

